
How to Rebuild an Attention Span (2013) - juanplusjuan
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/09/how-to-rebuild-an-attention-span/279326/?single_page=true
======
dschiptsov
There is a millennium-old game "that works", which is called "meditation".
There are many versions, some nonsensical (tantric) and some not (so-called
Raja Yoga, Zendo, etc).

~~~
bsder
See also: "playing a musical instrument".

I suspect "reading an actual paper book" would also qualify.

~~~
wernercd
Are there any Youtube videos that will walk me through how to read an actual
book? it's been so long... I don't know if I'll remember how to do it without
some internet star to show me the way.

~~~
algorithms
There you go: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQHX-
SjgQvQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQHX-SjgQvQ)

------
pepon
My short attention span prevented me to read this article... It seems I
crossed the no-return point, I am hopeless.

~~~
juanuys
Ironically, it isn't helped by the modals popping up asking me to subscribe.

~~~
MattSteelblade
"Can you subscribe?" "Should you subscribe?" "You ought to subscribe."

------
xpinguin
I've heard of a similar game, names "passionate software engineer [in a small
team]".

------
ak217
> “It’s the first real attempt to meaningfully harness the power of games in a
> dedicated cognitive enhancement tool,” commented C. Shawn Green, a
> neuroscientist at the University of Wisconsin-Madison and experts on brain
> training

This statement is an exaggeration. Games based on N-Back and Dual N-Back were
first introduced in 1958 and 2003, depending on how you count.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-back](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-back)

------
lordfoom
Would love to try if the game was in any way available. Are there similar
options out there?

~~~
Alterlife
I found this info: [http://gazzaleylab.ucsf.edu/neuroscience-
projects/neuroracer...](http://gazzaleylab.ucsf.edu/neuroscience-
projects/neuroracer/)

> A company Adam Gazzaley co-founded, Akili Interactive Labs
> ([http://www.akiliinteractive.com/](http://www.akiliinteractive.com/)), is
> now developing a clinical product in the form of a mobile video game
> (“Project: EVO”) that is based on the technology behind NeuroRacer. The
> company is currently running clinical trials which will validate the utility
> of the new game for use in specific populations. Until those trials are
> complete, the game will not be available to the general public. We suggest
> that you go to the Akili website for further news or additional inquiries.

That leads me here:
[http://www.brain.akiliinteractive.com/](http://www.brain.akiliinteractive.com/).
A game has not yet been released but is available in some form for clinical
trial.

~~~
lordfoom
Thanks :) I also found that, which was a bit disappointing, but maybe they
come out with something soon.

I found "dual n-back" while looking around, which (controversially) claims
some "fluid" and working intelligence boosting - I'll give that a try. It's
over here:
[http://brainworkshop.sourceforge.net/](http://brainworkshop.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
girvo
IIRC, gwern dabbles in dual n-back, and I think he's got some decent stuff
written up about it. Worth taking a look for anyway.

------
honzzz
It's also interesting to listen to the episode of The Tim Ferriss Show [1]
where T. F. and Adam Gazzaley talk about this topic - how to enhance cognitive
functions via games etc.

[1] [http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/06/22/adam-
gazzaley/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2015/06/22/adam-gazzaley/)

------
haddr
So.. Where can I play that game?

------
Raphmedia
This is stupid, I know, but I recommend playing one of those boring looking
simulator games.

Focus for one hour doing nothing but driving a train from point A to point B.
Fly a plane around. Plough a field. Very zen.

~~~
Eric_WVGG
anyone up for some Desert Bus?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penn_%26_Teller%27s_Smoke_and_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penn_%26_Teller%27s_Smoke_and_Mirrors#Desert_Bus)

------
t_g
One of my favorite books on the subject is Shunryu Suzuki's "Zen Mind,
Beginner's Mind"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen_Mind,_Beginner%27s_Mind](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zen_Mind,_Beginner%27s_Mind)).

------
slagfart
The game itself sounds almost exactly like the new version of Outrun, or
perhaps Afterburner Climax. Good news!

~~~
pixelbath
I was thinking RoadBlasters, myself. When "cars" appear on the screen, you
"shoot" them while driving.

------
adultSwim
So I need to break out my old Simon?

------
stefanix
tl;dr

------
mikhailfranco
tl;dr

~~~
mintplant
I sent this one straight to my Instapaper reading list. I'm sure I'll get to
it eventually.

------
agiamas
can't upvote enough... short attention span is the productivity killer of our
times.

